# CONNIE's hiker



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

I would like to report an obscene reply on my site. Please have it removed. It is under ABBA. thank you.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This is already gone.

For future reference you can click the flag button or simply message me and I will take care of it for you.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you, Cricket. I got a similar email notification this morning and it didn't show up in my comments on my page, so it would appear you'd already taken care of it.

TZH


----------

